# Netzwerkabsturz bei grossen Datenmengen (Via Rhine II)

## speckbert

Hallo,

ich benutze Gentoo mit genkernel 2.6.21-r4 als samba-server (samba versio: 3.0.24-r3).

Meine Netzwerkkarte ist eine Via Rhine II onboard Karte. Nun tritt folgendes Problem auf:

Beim kopieren von grossen Datenmengen von WinXP aus auf ein samba-share, bleibt nach gewisser

Zeit der Transfer stehen, der Server ist auch nicht mehr per Ping erreichbar. Und am Server selbst

kann mna das Netzwer auch nicht mehr benutzen. Bisher hat nur ein /etc/init.d/net.eth0 down und up

geholfen. Beim versuch das ganze per SSH (openSSH 4.5_p1-r1) zu Kopieren, tritt der selbe Fehler auf.

Wenn ich aber die entsprechenden Dateien unter WinXP freigebe und unter gentoo per smbmount darauf zugreife,

kann ich ohne Probleme alles kopieren.

Weitere Infos:

```

lspci

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at dfffbd00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

```

```

uname -a

Linux media 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 Mon Jul 23 18:19:36 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Duron(tm) AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Bin über jeden Tip dankbar, falls jemand ne idee hat  :Smile: 

----------

## WiredEd

Hast Du schon versucht mit den Kernel-Optionen ein bischen rumzuwerkeln?

```

<M>   VIA Rhine support

[ ]          Use MMIO instead of PIO (NEW)

[ ]          Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (NEW)

```

----------

## speckbert

genkernel wählt automatisch MMIO aus.

habe schonmal zusaetzlich mit Rx Polling kompiliert, aber effekt ist der selbe.

werde morgen einen versuch ohne beide optionen machen.

----------

## m.b.j.

Sagt der Syslog irgendwas?

----------

## speckbert

Also in /var/log/messages steht nichts.

Habe kernel neu kompiliert, diesmal ohne MMIO und ohne Rx, wieder mit selbem effekt. diesmal hat sich sogar der Server komplett aufgehängt und ein Neustart was nötig. Hab mir überlegt mal ne Netzwerkkarte einzubauen und zu testen, ob der Fehler auch dort auftritt. Bin ziemlich ratlos.

----------

## ufis

Hi speckbert,

endlich einer der das gleiche Problem hat wie ich. Sorry man soll ja niemandem Probleme wünschen aber ich bin mir schon ziemlich dusslig vorgekommen, da ich in keinem Forum was Ähnliches gelesen habe.

Hast du es mittlerweile im Griff bekommen. Ich nutzte hier ein SUSE 10.0 und hab über fast alle Netzverbindungen das gleiche Phänomen. Es geht eine nicht definierte Zeit ganz gut, dann aber raucht die Kiste ab und nur ein Network Restart hilft (was sehr unerfreulich ist da die Kiste im Keller steht und dann 4 Stockwerke zu überwinden sind ;-(() . Ich denke das liegt am Standard Treiber deshalb melde ich mich hier im Gentoo Forum.

Ich bin aktuell am überlegen ob ich via Ping die Laufzeiten überprüfe und einfach eine Automatismus baue der das Netzwerk neu startet  wenn die Pings über 900 ms gehen aber damit hab ich leider aktuell noch Umsetzungsprobleme (ich bin lediglich Anwender und kein Programmierer evtl kann hier ja jemand helfen)  :Confused: .

mfg

Uli

----------

## Finswimmer

Schreib es in crontab.

 *Quote:*   

> $if [ `ping -c 3 server|grep -c Unreachable` == 3 ]; then echo "true"; else echo "nö";fi
> 
> true
> 
> [21:37:14]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~
> ...

 

Das dann jede Minute ausführen und fertig.

"server"  bzw. "web.de" durch irgendwas ersetzen. 

Tobi

----------

## speckbert

Nunja, nach etlichen gescheiterten Versuchen und ergebnisloser Recherche hab ich das Board einfach gegen ein anderes getauscht, das ich noch rumliegen hatte. Das alte Asrock K7VT4A PRO mit VIA Rhine III onboard NW gegen ein ASUS A8N-SLI mit nforce onboard NW.

Seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.

Mit dem Tausch hat sich auch CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte geändert, und ich benutz nun den onboard Sound anstatt nem SBlive. Kann den Fehler also auch nicht eingrenzen.

Eine Idee wäre noch, eine NWkarte einzubauen und damit mal zu testen, vielleicht hast Du ja noch eine rumliegen. Ich hatte dazu dann keine Lust mehr und hab einfach beschlossen, dass der Rechner für die geplante Nutzung eh zu schwachbrüstig ist  :Smile: 

Grüße,

speckbert

----------

